# يهـــــوذا الإسخريوطــــى......



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

من هو يهوذا    الإسخريوطي؟ ​*  شخصيته و خيانته للمسيح*

​ 
 
  كان  يهوذا الإسخريوطي أحد تلاميذ  المسيح الأثنى عشر، ويعني أسمه " يهوذا "، أنه يهودي أو من سبط يهوذا، ولقبه "  الإسخريوطي " يعني أنه رجل من قريوت المذكورة في (ار48 :24و؛عا2: 2)، والتي يحتمل  أنها كانت تقع في جنوبي اليهودية حيث توجد " خرابة القريتين ". ويذكره العهد الجديد  في أغلب المرات بمسلم الرب يسوع المسيح: " ويهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي *أسلمه* "  (مت10 :4؛ ومر3 :19). " ويهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي صار *مسلما* أيضا " (لو6 :16).  وأنه كان معروفاً منذ اختيار الرب له أنه سيسلمه: " أجابهم يسوع أليس أني أنا  اخترتكم الاثني عشر *وواحد منكم شيطان* قال عن يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي. لأن  هذا كان مزمعا أن *يسلمه* " (يو6 :70و71). وذلك بناء على علم الرب وتدبيره  السابق " لان الذين *سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم* " (رو8 :29). 

  كما يصفه الكتاب بأنه كان " مزمعاً  أن يسلم الرب "، بل وكان سارقاً للصندوق: " فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير  الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها. فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب. فقال واحد من تلاميذه وهو يهوذا سمعان  الإسخريوطي *المزمع أن يسلمه* لماذا لم يبع هذا الطيب بثلاث مئة دينار ويعط  للفقراء. قال هذا ليس لأنه كان يبالي بالفقراء بل لأنه كان سارقا وكان الصندوق عنده  وكان يحمل ما يلقى فيه " (يو12 :4-6).

  وأنه تأمر مع رؤساء الكهنة وباع لهم  المسيح: " حينئذ ذهب واحد من الاثني عشر الذي يدعى يهوذا الإسخريوطي إلى رؤساء  الكهنة " (مت26 :14). " *ليسلمه إليهم* " (مر14 :10). وأثناء العشاء كشف عنه  الرب بشكل غير مباشر لكل التلاميذ، وحذره التحذير الأخير بأنه، المسيح، سيسلم ويصلب  سواء قام هو بتسليمه أم لا، فهذا هو ما حتمته المشورة   

الإلهية وما هو مكتوب في كتب  الأنبياء، كما حذره من المصير الذي ينتظره في حالة قيامه بتسليم الرب وخيانته له: "  وفيما هم يأكلون قال الحق أقول لكم أن واحداً منكم *يسلمني*. فحزنوا جدا  وابتدأ كل واحد منهم يقول له هل أنا هو يا رب. فأجاب وقال. الذي يغمس يده معي في  الصحفة هو *يسلمني*. *أن ابن الإنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه. ولكن ويل لذلك  الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الإنسان. كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد* " (مت26  :22-24).

  ثم يقول الكتاب: " *فدخل الشيطان  في يهوذا* الذي يدعى الإسخريوطي وهو من جملة الاثني عشر " (لو22 :3). " فحين كان  العشاء وقد *ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا* سمعان الإسخريوطي أن يسلمه 000 لما  قال يسوع هذا اضطرب بالروح وشهد وقال الحق الحق أقول لكم أن واحدا منكم سيسلمني. فكان التلاميذ ينظرون بعضهم  إلى بعض وهم محتارون في من قال عنه. وكان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه كان  يسوع يحبه. فأومأ إليه سمعان بطرس أن يسأل من عسى أن يكون الذي قال عنه. فاتكأ ذاك  على صدر يسوع وقال له يا سيد من هو. أجاب يسوع هو ذاك الذي اغمس أنا اللقمة وأعطيه.  فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي. *فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان. فقال  له يسوع ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة000 *فذاك لما اخذ اللقمة خرج للوقت.  وكان ليلا. فلما خرج قال يسوع الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه (يو13  :2و22-31).

  هذا ما ذكره الكتاب عنه. وهنا يتبين  لنا شخصيته الشريرة التي كان يعلمها الرب قبل اختياره، بل وبعلمه السابق، ولكن يبدو  أنه انضم للمسيح كيهودي مخلص كان ينتظر المسيح المنتظر ولكن شخصيته بدأت تتطور  بتطور الأحداث ومن خلال علاقته بالمسيح وأفكاره الخاصة كيهودي غيور على أمته  ومستقبلها حتى وصل إلى الدرجة الحرجة الكافية لأن تدفعه أن يقوم بما عمله. ويبدو أن  دوافعه الشخصية كانت تغلب عليه كثيراً فقد " كان أميناً  للصندوق، إلا أنه تجاهل  تحذيرات الرب يسوع المسيح من الطمع والرياء (مت 6: 20،لو 12: 1 - 3)، واستغل  الأموال لحسابه ولتغطية جشعه، وتظاهر بالغيرة على الصندوق. 
  وبعد أن قبض على الرب يسوع المسيح  ندم ، وبدأ يشعر بالذنب، وفي يأسه المتزايد بسبب طرد رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ له، "  طرح الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف، ثم مضى *وخنق نفسه*  " (مت27 :5)، واشترى رؤساء الكهنة بالفضة حقل الفخاري الذي سمي فيما بعد " *حقل  الدم* " فتحققت نبوة زكريا (11: 12 - 14). ويوضح لنا سفر الأعمال كيفية موته بعد  أن شنق نفسه فيقول: " *وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط فانسكبت* *أحشاؤه  كلها* " (أع1 :16-20) (انظر نص السفر هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا). وتم فيه قول الكتاب: " *لأنه مكتوب في سفر المزامير  لتصر داره خرابا ولا يكن فيها ساكن وليأخذ وظيفته آخر* " (أع1 :20)

:download:
​* كتاب إنجيل يهوذا - هل يؤثر اكتشافه على المسيحية؟!*

​* القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*



المصدر: موقع الانبا تكـــــــلا....
​
*    
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*كم تساوى ال 30 من الفضة التى استلمها يهوذا من رؤساء الكهنة؟
*
+ تساوى ثمن عبد وهو ثمن بخس يدفع كدية عبد إذا نطحه ثور وقتله فبيع السيد المسيح للموت كعبد لكى يحررنا من نير العبودية.
نرجع إلى ( خر 21 : 32 ) " إن نطح الثور عبدآ أو أمه يعطى سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة والثور يرجم".

+ والسيد المسيح " أخلى نفسه آخذآ صورة عبد صائرآ فى شبه الناس " (فى 2 : 7 ).

+ تنبأ عنها قديمآ عاموس النبى " كثمن لبيع البار " (ع 2 : 6 ).

+ وعندما رد يهوذا المال إلى رؤساء الكهنة اقترح أحدهم أن يشتروا به قطعة أرض فى الجانب المقابل لوادى هنوم يمتلكها واحد من الذين يعملون فى صناعة الفخار وكان قد عرضها على الكهنة لاستخدامها مقبرة للغرباء وهذا ما تم فعلآ ولقد أطلق على هذه المقبرة " حقل الدم ".

+ وقبل مئات السنين تنبأ زكريا عن تلك الحادثة قائلآ:
" فوزنوا أجرتى ثلاثين من الفضه فقال لى الرب ألقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب "
 ( زك 11 : 12 - 13 ) 

+ ثلاثين من الفضة فيكزن مبلغ ما أخذه يقارب 360 جرامآ وهذا كان ثمن العبد ( خر 21 : 32 ). 

+ وبالنقود المصرية تكون كالأتى :
ثلاثين شاقلآ من الفضة والشاقل يساوى ثلاثة عشر قرشآ ونصف قرش من النقود أى أربعة جنيهات وخمس قروش.

+ فبيع السيد المسيح كعبد لكى يحررنا من العبودية للخطية والموت وما أعظم الفرق بين السيد المسيح عند يهوذا وقيمته عند مريم التى أنفقت 
على المسيح ثلاث مئة دينار وباعه يهوذا بأقل من ثلث هذه القيمة.


*عن كتاب : سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية ..للشماس ناصف لويس 
ومراجعة الأنبا غبريال. *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*  ما دار حوله من نظريات  عبر التاريخ*



  دارت حول يهوذا العديد من الأفكار  والنظريات عبر التاريخ بين من يقول بهلاكه الأبدي حسب تحذير الرب يسوع له، ومن  يبرئه، ومن يقول بغفران المسيح له كما غفر لصالبيه ولبطرس الذي أنكره، وبين من قال  أنه فعل ذلك خدمة للمسيح 00 الخ ونلخص هذه النظريات بحسب ما وردت في عدة دوائر  معارف وقواميس كتابية، وخاصة دائرة المعارف الكتابية التي لخصت ما جاء في كل هذه  الموسوعات:

*(1) انضمامه للرسل ليسلم المسيح: *دار حوار طويل وجدل كثير،  ليس حول روايات الأناجيل عن يهوذا فحسب، بل وأيضاً، حول شخصيته والمشاكل المتعلقة  بها. فكون " يهوذا " مسلم يسوع واحداً من الاثني عشر المختارين، قد أعطي لأعداء  المسيحية فرصة لمهاجمتها منذ العصور الأولى كما ذكر أوريجانوس. كما أن صعوبة الوصول  إلى حل حاسم، قد أدى بالبعض إلى اعتبار يهوذا مجرد  تجسيد للروح اليهودية. ولكن هذا الرأي، على أي حال، يقلل من القيمة التاريخية لكثير  من الفصول الكتابية. وهناك نظريات مختلفة لتفسير الموضوع، مثل أن يهوذا انضم لجماعة  الرسل بهدف محدد، هو تسليم يسوع. ويفسرون هدف هذا الاتجاه على وجهين، هدفهما السمو  بشخصية يهوذا وإبرائه من تهمة دوافع الخيانة. 

(أ) فيقول أحد الجانبين إن يهوذا كان  وطنياً غيوراً، ورأى في يسوع عدواً لأمته وعقيدتها الأصيلة، ولذلك أسلمه من أجل  صالح أمته، ولا يتفق هذا الرأي مع طرد رؤساء الكهنة ليهوذا (مت 27: 3 - 10).  

(ب) أما الاتجاه الآخر فقد اعتبر يهوذا  نفسه خادماً أميناً للمسيحية إذ أنه توجه إلى التسليم ليتعجل عمل المسيح ويدفعه إلى  إظهار قوته المعجزية بدعوة ملائكة الله من السماء لمعونته (مت 26: 53). أما انتحاره  فيرجع إلى يأسه، لفشل يسوع في تحقيق توقعاته. ولقد راقت هذه النظرية - في العصور  القديمة - للغنوسيين القاينيين، كما سنبين في الفصول التالية، وفي   العصر الحديث "  لدى كوينسي والأسقف هويتلي، لكن العبارات التي استخدمها الرب يسوع المسيح وطريقة  رفضه لتصرف يهوذا (يو17: 12) تجعل مثل هذا الرأي بلا قيمة. 

*  *
*(2) سبق تعيين يهوذا ليكون مسلمه:*  هناك رأي آخر يقول أن يهوذا سبق تعيينه ليكون مسلمه، وأن الرب يسوع كان عالماً منذ  البداية بأنه سيموت بالصليب، وقد اختار يهوذا لأنه عرف أنه  هو الذي سيسلمه، وهكذا تتحقق المقاصد الإلهية (مت 26: 54). والذين يتمسكون بهذا  الرأي يبنونه على علم يسوع بكل شيء كما في يوحنا (2: 24) لأن الرب يسوع " *كان  يعرف الجميع* ". وكذلك يوحنا (6: 64) " لأن يسوع من البدء *علم *من هم  الذين لا يؤمنون *ومن هو الذي يسلمه* "، كذلك يوحنا (18: 4)  (انظر نص السفر هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) " وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه ". ولكننا إذا أخذنا هذه النصوص حرفياً، يكون معنى هذا تطبيق عقيدة قضاء الله السابق بطريقة متزمتة أكثر مما يجب، وبهذا يكون يهوذا مجرد آلة أو وسيلة في يد قوة أعلى منه، وهو ما يجعل مناشدة الرب يسوع المسيح وتحذيراته له بلا معنى، كما أنه ينفي وجود المسئولية الشخصية والإحساس بالذنب، وهو ما كان يريد الرب أن يثيره وييقظه في قلوب سامعيه. ولقد كتب يوحنا الرسول بعد وقوع الأحداث، ولكننا كما رأينا، كان في كلمات ربنا وضوح متزايد في التنبؤ بتسليمه. إن علم ربنا يسوع المسيح بكل شيء كان أعظم من مجرد معرفة متنبيء يدعي استطلاع المستقبل. لقد كان علمه بكل شيء هو علم من عرف، من ناحية، مقاصد أبيه السرمدي من نحو الناس، ومن الناحية الأخرى، *كان  ينفذ إلى أعمق أعماق الشخصية البشرية ويرى ما فيها من مشاعر ودوافع وميول خفية.* 

*(3) تسليمه للرب يسوع المسيح كان  نتيجة تطور تدريجي:* ونظراً  لأن الإنسان حر الإرادة فأننا نرى أن تسليم يهوذا للرب يسوع، كان نتيجة تطور تدريجي  داخل نفسه، يبدو أكثر واقعية. فقد كان يهوذا الوحيد بين التلاميذ من المناطق الجنوبية، ولذلك فاختلافه  في المزاج والنظرة الاجتماعية، بالإضافة إلى ما يمكن أن تؤدي إليه من اتجاهات  دنيئة، قد يفسر جزئياً عدم وجود التعاطف الصادق بين يهوذا وبقية التلاميذ، وإن كان  هذا لا يبرر مطلقاً خيانته التي حدثت فيما بعد. لقد كانت له كفاءة خاصة في إدارة  الأعمال، ولذلك اختير أميناً للصندوق، ولكن قلبه لم يكن منذ البداية نقياً، فقد كان  يقوم بمسئوليته بدون أمانة، وامتد سرطان الجشع هذا من الأمور المادية إلى الأمور  الروحية، فلم تحدث لأحد من التلاميذ خيبة أمل نتيجة انتهاء الحلم بمملكة أرضية ذات  مجد وبهاء مثلما حدث ليهوذا. ولم تكن ربط المحبة التي جذب بها يسوع قلوب التلاميذ  الآخرين، وكذلك التعاليم التي بها سما بأرواحهم فوق الأمور الأرضية، لم تكن إلا  قيوداً أثارت أنانية يهوذا. ولأنه كان مكبلاً بأطماعه، ولخيبة أماله، ثارت فيه  الغيرة والحقد والكراهية، ولم تكن كراهية إنسان قوي بل كراهية إنسان ضعيف أساساً،  فبدلاً من أن ينفصل صراحة عن سيده، بقى في الظاهر واحداً من أتباعه، كما أن تفكيره  المستمر في توبيخات سيده، جعل الباب مفتوحاً أمام الشيطان " فدخله الشيطان "، فهو  إذاً كان قد علم الصلاح ولكنه لم يفعله  (يو13: 17). كما كان أيضاً ضعيفاً في تنفيذ  خططه الدنيئة، لقد حمله هذا التردد - أكثر من حقده الشيطاني الخبيث - على أن ينتظر  في العليه حتى اللحظة الأخيرة، مما دفع يسوع لأن يقول له: " ما أنت تعمله فاعمله  بأكثر سرعة " (يو13: 27). وبهذا التفكير الضعيف حاول أن يلقي باللوم على رؤساء  الكهنة والشيوخ (مت27: 3و4)، لقد حاول أن يبرئ  نفسه ليس أمام يسوع البار الذي أسلمه، بل أمام شركائه في الجريمة. ولأن العالم الذي  - بأنانيته - اتخذه إلهاً له، تخلى عنه أخيراً، مضى وخنق نفسه. إنها النهاية  التعيسة لإنسان اعتنق بكل طاقاته روح المساومة والأطماع الذاتية، فلم يزن النتائج  القاتلة التي قادته إليها تلك الدوافع الرديئة. ومن ثم يقول القديس أغسطينوس:

  " *أنه لا يستحق الرحمة ، ولذا لم  يشرق في قلبه نور ليجعله يسرع ليطلب العفو من الذي خانه* ". 
  ومن ثم فقد كان لابد أن يتحقق فيه ما  سبق أن أعلنه له الرب يسوع المسيح: "  *أن ابن الإنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه.  ولكن ويل لذلك الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الإنسان. كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد*  "
 (مت26 :22-24).

عن كتاب إنجيل يهوذا - هل يؤثر إكتشافه على المسيحية
للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير


المصدر موقع الانبا تكلا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*لماذا أخذوا يهوذا معهم عند القبض على السيد المسيح . هل كانوا لا يعرفون السيد المسيح . ولماذا كانت ( القبلة ) كعلامة على معرفة السيد المسيح؟؟؟*
​

*1 - لأن يهوذا هو الذى ذهب إليهم بنفسه, وهنا كانت المفاجأة بالنسبة لهم , إذ كانوا يبحثون عن عدو للسيد المسيح , فوجدوا تلميذآ له !!


**2 - أخذوا يهوذا معهم لأنه كان أكثرمنهم معرفه بمكانه.


**3 - ولكى يظهر يسوع أمام الشعب أنه إنسان شرير جدآ لدرجة أن واحدآ من تلاميذه يسلمه لهم.


**4 - وأيضآ لكى يظهروا أمام الشعب أنهم أبرياء من القبض عليه بل أنهم يعملون لصالح لأنهم يخلصونه من واحد فاعل شر.


**5 - وأختاروا القبلة كعلامة للتسليم لأن العسكر الذى جاء من عند بيلاطس لم يكن يعرف شخص السيد المسيح لاسيما مع ظلمة البستان وعدم وضوح الرؤية لأنهم كانوا غرباء عن شعب اليهود فاحتاجوا إلى من يرشدهم إلى شخصه.


**6 - وأراد يهوذا بهذه القبلة تغطية خبثه فالقبلة كانت علامة أحترام التلميذ لمعلمه أستخدمها يهوذا كعلامة خيانة لمعلمه لذلك قال له السيد المسيح " يا يهوذا أ بقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان " ( لو 22 : 48).


**7 - والفعل اليونانى المستخدم ( مر 14 : 45 ) (مت 26 : 49 ) يعنى التقبيل بحراره يمكن أن نستنتج أن يهوذا عند تقبيله لمعلمه قد أخذه فى أحضانه وأمسكه بشدة وقام بهذا لتسهيل عملية القبض عليه.


**8 - إن اللفظ الذى أستعمل فى الكلمة الأولى " الذى أقبله هو هو امسكوه " (مت 26:48).فهو فى اللغة الآرامية يشير إلى قبلة العادية أما الكلمة الثانية " السلام لك ياسيدى وقبله" ( مت 26 : 49), فهو يشير إلى قبلة كلها حرارة ومشاعر وعواطف أى قبلة حب حقيقى.
(أنها أسوأ قبلة عرفها التاريخ فلا يوجد فى تاريخ البشرية قبلة أبشع من هذه التى سلم بها يهوذا سيده ورب الحياة للموت).


**9 - وبسبب أن القبلة فى حالة يهوذا فقدت قيمتها لهذا فأن الكنيسة تمنع القبلة الأخوية بين المؤمنين من ليلة الأربعاء الكبير إلى السبت ليلآ ولا نقول صلاة الصلح أيضآ لأن الصلح بين السمائيين والأرضيين لم يكن قد تحقق بعد , ذلك لأن الصلح لم يتم إلا بالدم - عاملآ الصلح بدم صليبه.*


*المرجع:*
 
:Love_Letter_Send:
 كتاب :
 *سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية*
* خمسون سؤالآهامآ*
* حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
 تقديم ومراجعة
 *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
 أسقف بنى سويف
 بقلم
 *الشماس ناصف لويس*
* دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
* بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*البُعد                            الطقسي لخميس العهد*

* البُعد الطقسي                      للعيد
                    الطقس يؤكد على عدة أحداث مهمة جداً هي:-

 1) خيانة يهوذا...
 وهذا تضعه الكنيسة في باكر العيد حيث يقرأ الابركسيس الذي ينص على فقد يهوذا                      الاسخريوطي مكانته كتلميذ لخيانته... وتؤدى الدورة المعكوسة                      استهزاء بيهوذا الخائن ويرددون "يهوذا يا مخالف الناموس"...                      وهذا ما أكده الرب يسوع في حديثه مع بيلاطس بقوله: "لذلك الذي                      أسلمني إليك له خطية أعظم" (مت 26: 23). وفي قول الرب لتلاميذه                      عن يهوذا: "ان ابن الانسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه ولكن ويل لذلك                      الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الانسان- كان خير لذلك الرجل لو لم                      يولد" (يو 19: 11). من هنا كانت الدورة معكوسة – البرنس مقلوب                      – الناقوس أيضاً"...الخ صورة صارفة للخيانة لشخص يهوذا                      الاسخريوطي الذي جعل نفسه رمزاً للخيانة للأجيال.

                     2) غسل أرجل التلاميذ:
                    وهذا هو طقس صلاة قداس اللقان... فنذكر ما قاله الرب لتلاميذه                      في هذا الحدث العجيب: "أنتم تقولون أنني المعلم والسيد، وحسناً                      تقولون لأني أنا كذلك. فكما غسلت أرجلكم هكذا اغسلوا بعضكم                      أرجل بعض". ولكن ما المقصود بغسل الأرجل هنا؟... التوبة                      والنقاوة ويتضح ذلك من قول الرب للقديس بطرس حين رفض أن يغسل                      الرب قدميه، إذ قال له في حزم: "إن لم أغسلك فليس لك معي                      نصيب"... مما دفع القديس بطرس أن يرجو الرب قائلاً: "لا يارب                      بل رأسي وجسدي كله"... فرد الرب عليه قائلاً:"ان الذي اغتسل                      مرة لا يحتاج إلا إلى غسل قدميه"... والغسل مقصود به                      المعمودية... وبذلك يكون غسل الأرجل هو التوبة والنقاوة التي                      نسميها المعمودية الثانية الدائمة...

                     3) تسليم الرب جسده ودمه للتلاميذ:
 وهذا ما نذكره في القداس الإلهي... وهو أصغر قداس على مدار السنة كلها..*​
* إذ يخلو من                        الأجزاء الآتية:

                      1- مرد دورة الحمل (لأن الخلاص لم يكن قد تم وقت أحداث هذا                        اليوم السيدي فلا يقال لحن هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب)

                      2- ولا مرد ما قبل التحليل (خلصت حقاً - سوتيس آمين)

                      3- لا يقرأ الكاثوليكون: لأن فيه تذكار العشرة أيام التي بين                        الصعود وحلول الروح القدس. 
                      4- لا يكون هناك تقبيل في دورة البخور إشارة إلى قبلة يهوذا.

 5- لا تصلي صلاة الصلح... لأن الصليب لم يكن قد تم... ولا توجد قبلة في                        الكنيسة.

 6- لا يصلى مجمع القديسين لأن الفردوس لم يكن قد فتح بعد... ولم تكن الرحمة                        قد أعطيت.

 7- فلا يصلى الترحيم العام (أولئك يا رب)... بل كانت الأرواح كلها في الجحيم                        وتوصي القوانين أن يكون التناول في الساعة التاسعة حتى لا                        نشترك مع اليهود في فصحهم الذي كان بين العشائين (بعد                        الغروب).*​*المصدر : موقع الموجة القبطية
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

كتاب الرحلة من أورشليم للجلجثة - القمص بيشوي كامل

    أعطى يهوذا اللقمة وتمجَّد ابن الإنسان

 لقد تمجد المسيح بعد أن أعطى اللقمة ليهوذا ( يو13 : 3. :31 )، لانه أى مجد لمحبة الله أعظم من أعطائه اللقمة للتلميذ الخائن!!

    قال يسوع الان تمجد ابن الانسان، انه لم يتمجد فقط على الصليب وفى القيامة بل عندما غسل أرجل التلميذ الخائن وأطعمه بيده الطاهرة. فالمجد الحقيقى هو ان نتمم رسالة المحبة الى النهاية.

    والعجيب أن الحنان الفائق من الرب لم يغير قلب يهوذا، لان قلبه كان قد تحجر بحب المال. ألم تقل لنا الكنيسة فى بداية الصوم- فى أول الرحلة أن لا نعبد ربين الله والمال?.. هذه هى النتيجة المؤسفة لدخول محبة المال للقلب.


*منقول للامانة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*تــــــــــأمل     *







يهوذا باع وبطرس أنكر وأنا ؟؟؟؟

السيد المسيح بثلاثين من الفضه وهو ثمن بخس جدا باع سيده بثمن اضعف العبيد ومع فداحه خطئه احس ببشاعه فعلته وانتحر



وبطرس من الخوف على حياته انكر سيده بانه لايعرفه وبنظره من سيده احس بفداحه خطئه وخرج خارجا وبكى بكاء مرا


وانا كثيرا ما احزن على خساره ماديه حزنا شديدا ولا احزن على خطايايا مثلها


كثيرا اشترى مباهج الدنيا واطلبها ناسيا المسيح


لا ابيع سيدى بيعا صريحا ولا انكره نكرانا صريحا


ولكن افعالى تقول انني أبيعه بثمن بخس وأنكره عندما تفضل عليه متعه زمنيه


ابيعه وانكره بخطايايا


ابيعه وانكره بجريى وراء المال والعالم


ابيعه وانكره عندما لااعيش حسب انجيله


لهذا اقول:

الهى انت تعلم مدى ضعفى فقوينى وعضدتنى لانى بدونك لاشىء


احبك ولكن محبه العالم تخدعنى


لااريد ان ابيعك ولا انكرنك ولكنى ضعيف فاعنى وارحمنى واليك اقبلنى

شدد قلبى فى ايمانى بك ولاتجعل اى شىء مهما عظم او كبر يفصلنى عن محبتك الهى
في كل الأيـــام ... التعب يلازمنا - في كل الأيـــام ... الله معنا


م ن ق و ل
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*للموضوع بقية....
صلواتكم
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

هل تناول يهوذا؟

 هل يهوذا الإسخريوطي تناول مع التلاميذ يوم خميس العهد؟

 يجيب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قائلاً:

 يرى الآباء أنه اشترك في الفصح، وليس في سر الإفخارستيا.

 وهذا واضح من قول السيد المسيح عن مُسَلِّمَهُ "هو واحد من الإثني عشر. الذي يغمس  معي في الصحفة" (مر14: 20)

 وعبارة "يغمس في الصحفة تتفق مع الفصح، وليس مع التناول من جسد الرب ودمه، الذي فيه كسر الرب خبزاً وأعطى، وذاق من الكأس وأعطى (1كو11: 23 ـ 25).

 وفي إنجيل يوحنا "فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي. فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان .. فذاك لما أخذ اللقمة خرج للوقت. وكان ليلاً" (يو13: 26 ـ 30).

 وطبعاً في سر التناول، لا يغمس لقمة، وإنما كان هذا في الفصح .. 

 ومع أن يهوذا لو كان قد تناول من الجسد والدم، كان يتناول بدون استحقاق، غير مميز جسد الرب، ويتناول دينونة لنفسه (1كو11: 27 ـ 29)، إلا أن الآباء يقولون إنه اشترك
           في الفصح فقط، وخرج ليكمل جريمته. وأعطى الرب عهده للأحد عشر ..


المصدر: منتدى رب المجد​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
أسئلة اللاهوت والإيمان والعقيدة

 ما رأيكم في أن الذي صلب هو يهوذا تلميذ المسيح وليس المسيح نفسه؟!

    الإجــــــــــــــابــــة:

    إن المسيح لم تكن شخصيته مجهولة في المجتمع اليهودي، لأنه كان يجول في كل مدينة وقرية يكرز بملكوت الله، وصنع مع الشعب معجزات لا يُحصى عددها، وكانت تجتمع إليه ألوف من البشر لكي تستمع إلى تعاليمه.  ثم إنه قَبْل الصليب مَرَّ بخمس محاكمات أمام ولاة مثل هيرودس وبيلاطس، وأمام رؤساء الدين مثل حنّان وقيافا رؤساء الكهنة، وبعد هذه المحاكمات وقف بيلاطس والي اليهودية أمام جموع الشعب وخَيَّرهم بين تسليم المسيح لهم ليُصلَب وبين باراباس اللص، وعندما طلبوا صلب المسيح سلَّمه بيلاطس إلى جند الرومان ومرَّ بمراحل الجلد واللكم والتعيير و إكليل الشوك، وأخيراً سار في طريق الآلام حاملاً الصليب تحت حراسة مشددة إلى أن بلغ مكان الجلجثة وهناك سمّروه ورفعوه على الصليب  وكان في رفقته في طريق آلامه حتى مكان صلبه أمه مريم ويوحنا الحبيب وبقية المريمات.  وهو على الصليب نطق بكلمات لا ينطق بها لسان بشري.
* فمتى إندس يهوذا في هذا المشوار العلني المكشوف أمام كل بشر ليضع نفسه* *مكان المسيح؟!*  وكيف أن يهوذا بعد خيانته يفعل هذا؟  ويا ترى لِمَنْ سَلَّم يهوذا نفسه لكي يُصلَب عِوَضاً عن المسيح.  وهل لو كان يهوذا هو الذي صُلِبَ كانت تحدث كل مظاهر الطبيعة التي قال بسببها "ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي" العالِم الفلكي "لابد أن إله الطبيعة يتألَّم الآن".  إن رواية يهوذا هذه هي فرية ضد المسيحية لا يصدقها عقل إنسان.  


المصدر: موقع الانبا تكلا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*نبوات العهد القديم** عن شخص السيد المسيح*

 *ذكر ان أحد المقربين عليه هو الذي يسلمه:* 
​

(مز 41: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 10: 4    وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45).
*التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: 
*
(زك 11: 12 و 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت    26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 -    10).
*التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها
 حقل الفخاري:* 

(زك 11: 13). اتمام هذه النبوة:    (مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10).
*التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر:

*  (مز 109: 7 و 8).  تحقق هذه النبوة:    (اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17).


م ن ق و ل​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 مارس 2010)

ياااه موضوع جدا جميل ومهم 

شكرا لك اخي الطيب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ياااه موضوع جدا جميل ومهم
> 
> شكرا لك اخي الطيب​


أشكـــــــــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*شكــرا -- موضوع مميـــــز
الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكــرا -- موضوع مميـــــز
> الرب يبارككم​*


أشكـــــــــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

يهــــــــــــوذا الأسخـــريوطى : 

ترى .. لماذا يظهر يهوذا فى القصة فجأة ؟ ويسوع بنفسه يقول : " إن أبن الأنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب ........! " وما الذى كان فى وسعه أن يقدم لرؤساء الكهنة مما كان عسيرا عليهم أن يفعلوه بحكم وظائفهم ؟ بل ما الداعى إلى انفاق هذا المبلغ الضئيل ثمنا للدم فى سبيل الحصول على خدمته ؟ 

من السخف أن نحسب يهوذا مجرد مخبر عام تطوع لإرشاد السلطات إلى المخبأ الذى آوى اليه من كان صديقا من قبل ، فإن يسوع لم يكن مختبئا ، ومنذ اللحظة التى وصل فيها إلى بيت عنيا عصر يوم الجمعة لم يفعل شيئا لإخفاء حركاته .. فحضر حفلة العشاء التى أقيمت تكريما له فى بيت سمعان الأبرص إما مساء السبت أو مساء الثلاثاء ، وانطلق إلى أورشليم على مرأى القوم فى ثلاثة أيام متتالية ( الأحد والأثنين والثلاثاء ) وكان يعود منها إلى بيت عنيا فى مساء كل يوم ليبيت هناك . 

لم يخفى السيد المسيح شيئا من تحركاته سوى مكان أكل الفصح ، ليتمم الطقس حسب الشريعة بهدوء ويؤسس سر الأفخارستيا ... وبعد ذلك عاد إلى البستان وهو مكان معروف لكثيرين أن السيد المسيح يختلى فيه مع تلاميذه للصلاة أولتفسير الأمثال . 

من السخرية أن أن نفترض أن زعماء اليهود جهلوا حركاته وانتقالاته بينما عرفت ذلك جماهير الشعب الذين أحاطوا به وزحموه فى طرقات أورشليم فى صباح يوم الأحد . ما من شك فى أنهم مقره جيدا ، وكان هينا عليهم أن يبعثوا رسلهم سرا وبسرعة إلى بيت عنيا لالقاء القبض عليه فى أى مساء من تلك الليالى الأربعة العصيبة . فلماذا لم يفعلوا هذا ؟ وما الذى حملهم على أنتظار معونة يهوذا ؟ 

جرت عادة الشراح أن يجيبوا عن هذه الأسئلة بما دونه الأنجيل بقولهم إن الخوف من الشعب هو الذى حملهم على هذا الموقف المحاذر ، وهذا حق ... فإن الخوف من الشعب كان له أئر كبير فى نفوس زعماء اليهود ، وما درى أحد كيف كانت تتطور القضية وأى عواقب كانت ستنشأ ، لو أن الزعماء ألقوا القبض عنفا وعلانية على شخص حسبه فريق كبير من الشعب المسيا الذى أعلنت عنه النبوات . لقد فعل الزعماء فعلتهم وهم يصوبون أبصارهم إلى الرأى العام الذى حسبوا له كل حساب .

ولكننا نضيف سببا آخر .... إن وراء الخوف الظاهرى المعترف به من الشعب ، خوفا آخر أشد وأعمق – خوفا يعلل كل ترددهم وتذبذبهم ، حتى بلغت أسماعهم المذهولة رسالة رحبوا بها أيما ترحاب – ونعنى بذلك الخوف من السيد المسيح . 

لا نستطيع أن نضع شيوخ اليهود بمعزل عن القيود والخرافات التى شاعت فى عصرهم ، كما أننا لا ننكر أن شهرة يسوع كانت قد ذاعت بين الناس ، وعلا اسمه بين القوم وسمت شخصيته . وتناقلت الألسن قصص معجزاته فى إعادة البصر للعميان وشفاء المشلولين . وانتشرت هذه الأنباء على أورشليم من كل أجزاء البلاد ، وسلم بها الناس حتى فى الأوساط العليا . ويخيل إلينا أن معاصريه لم يرتابوا فى أن لديه بعض القوى الخارقة التى لم يألفوها فى جيلهم . 

أن هناك هالة من الغموض الشديد قد انعقدت حول شخص يسوع ، إن ما كنا ننتظره من قوم يملكون زمام السلطة فى موقف خطير ، أن يقوموا بإلقاء القبض على يسوع وهو فى الهيكل ، من الحقائق البارزة فى هذه القصة أن السيد المسيح ظل مسيطرا على الموقف كله إلى النهاية . 

أن زعماء اليهود قد خافوا أن تتدخل قوة غريبة فتأخذه من بين أيديهم ، فيعجزوا فى آخر الأمر عن إلقاء القبض عليه ، إلى أن حانت الساعة الحادية عشرة من ليلة يوم الجمعة . والظاهر أن لقاءهم بيهوذا قد هون عليهم الأمر ، إن يهوذا هو أقرب الأشخاص للسيد المسيح بحكم التلمذة ، ويستطيع أن يقدم لهم النصيحة فى حالة تعرضهم لأى شىء ممكن يحدث لهم من جانب يسوع ، لو استعمل معهم قوته الخارقة !!! 

وقد قيل فى هذا : " لما سمعوا فرحوا ووعدوا أن يعطوه فضة ، وكان يطلب كيف يسلمه فى فرصة موافقة " ( مر 14 : 11 ) . 

ولو تتبعنا سير الحوادث كما دونت فى البشائر ، لرأينا أن هذه المقابلة تمت على أقرب تقدير يوم الثلاثاء بعد حفلة العشاء فى بيت سمعان الأبرص ، ومع ذلك لم يتمكنوا من القيام بأية حركة ، ولم يتبدل ترددهم عزما إلا فى يوم الخميس ليلا ، لما أسرع يهوذا من العلية إلى نقل الأنباء إليهم . عند ذلك قاموا بعملهم الحازم . 

ولنفرض أن التفاهم بين يهوذا ورؤساء الكهنة قد تم على هذا النحو : " نحن قد اعتزمنا القبض عليه يوم الخميس ليلا ، فابق معه حتى تثق تماما من كل حركاته ، ثم تعال سريعا واخبرنا ، وعلينا بقية الأمر " . ... ولكننا نلاحظ أن بضع ساعات مضت بين الزمن الذى انسحب فيه يهوذا من العلية التى تناولوا فيها العشاء وبين وصول العسكر المجج بالسلاح إلى بستان جثسيمانى ، فما التعليل التاريخى لهذا الأبطاء ؟ فلنتأمل هذا الموقف مليا وننظر إلى غرابته ، لأنه حافل بالأشياء الغريبة حقا التى لا يمكن تعليلها بغير ذلك . 

إننا لا نتصور مثلا أن يغرق التلاميذ على التو فى النعاس بمجرد وصولهم إلى البستان ، وهم يعلمون أن أحداثا خطيرة ستقع هذه الليلة ! لم نعهد الطبائع البشرية على هذا النحو من الجمود والأستكانة ، لا بد من تعليل لهذه الفترة الطويلة التى بلغ مداها ثلاث ساعات ، فى مأساة خطيرة متشابكة الحوادث كهذه . ولزام علينا أن نعرف ما الذى كان يفعله يهوذا طيلة هذه المدة ...

إننا نثق أن يسوع قد أتى إلى العالم من أجل هذه الساعة ، لما خرج يهوذا من العلية للقيام برسالة بريئة فى ظاهرها ، عرف يقينا بأمرين : عرف أن يسوع ذاهب إلى بستان جثسيمانى ، وعرف أيضا أن روحه آخذة فى الجنوح نحو الصليب ، لقد نفذ السيد المسيح عزمه على تسليم نفسه بأسلوب بارع ودقيق ، وهو العالم بنفسيات البشر وميولهم ...!! إن يسوع لم يبد أى مقاومة أمام الجند واليهود ، لأن رغبته ومزاجه وقتئذ كان أميل إلى الأستسلام والخضوع لصالبيه ..... . 

ومهما تكن ألفاظ الحديث ونصوصه الذى دار بين يهوذا ورؤساء اليهود ، فلا شك أنه كان فى شىء من هذا المعنى : 

" هو يفكر فى الموت ويتحدث عنه ، وهو الآن ذاهب إلى البستان عند سفح جبل الزيتون ويبقى هناك حتى أوافيه . فهيئوا أمركم على عجل وأنا سآخذكم إليه " . 

لابد أن نأخذ بهذا الأستنتاج فنحن نعلم أن يهوذا قاد الحملة المأمورة بالقبض على يسوع – إلى بستان جثسيمانى دون أن يخطىء الطريق على الرغم من الظلمة فى هذه الساعة المتأخرة من الليل ، ونعلم أيضا أن يسوع انتظر فى ذلك البستان على الرغم من إرهاق تلاميذه ، والظاهر أنه كان متأهبا لأن ينتظر هناك حتى مطلع الفجر . 

وقراءة يوحنا 13 : 13 ، 28 ، 29 ، تزيد فى رجحان الصدق فى هذه القصة ، يبدو أن كل تلميذ من تلاميذ السيد المسيح كان يظن بأن يهوذا كان مكلفا من قبل باقى التلاميذ بشراء لوازم للعيد ، فاضطر إلى التغيب عنهم بعض الوقت . كان بستان جثسيمانى مكانا لائقا لموعد اللقاء ، لأنه يقع فى المثلث القائم بين الطريقين الرئيسيين على أكتاف جبل الزيتون إلى تلك الضاحية الصغيرة ، ويؤدى ذانك الطريقان الجبليان ، علاوة على الطريق الرئيسى المتاخم للبستان ، إلى بيت عنيا . 

الأرجح أن يهوذا فضل أن يذهب إلى دار رئيس الكهنة لأنهاء الأتفاق معه ، ويؤجل مهمته الأخرى لشراء لوازم العيد ، لأنها مهمة قابلة للتأجيل . 

ترى ماذا كان تأثير هذا التصرف من قبل يهوذا على قيافا والصدوقيين ؟ الذين كان همهم الأكبر القضاء على يسوع . إن أمرين جوهريين فى الموقف تغلبا على كل اعتبار آخر فى سياسة القوم : 

الأول : أنه كان من أفدح النكبات لسمعتهم ومصلحتهم أن يبدأوا محاولة فاشلة للقبض على يسوع فى ذلك المكان . فإنه لو فشلت محاولتهم لعوامل خارقة للطبيعة ، لكان الخطب فادحا لا يمكن مداوته . 

والثانى : أنه كان من الخطر عليهم أن يقبضوا على يسوع ثم يضطرون إلى تأجيل محاكمته مدة السبعة الأيام التى قررها عيد الفصح . ولم يكن فى وسعهم الأعتداء على هذا التقليد بأى حال من الأحوال . وكانت أورشليم فى أيام الفصح بسبب ازدحامها بالغرباء والزائرين ، تتهيج لأقل الأشياء وتعمد إلى الثورة والأضطراب لأتفه الأسباب ، وربما كان لهم أن يركنوا إلى الذهول المؤقت الذى يطرأ على الرأى العام على أئر حادثة خطيرة كالقبض على يسوع ، ولكن لا يلبث أن يعقب ذلك رد الفعل بعد بضع ساعات . 

وبينما هم يواجهون هاتين المشكلتين ، جاء يهوذا الأسخريوطى فى ساعة متأخرة من ليلة الخميس بنبأ خطير أصلح موقفهم إزاء هذه المشكلة ، وزاد صعوباتها عشرة أضعاف ..! أصلح موقفهم لأنه أكد لهم إمكان القبض عليه ، ولكنه زاد صعوباتهم لأنه حمل النبأ فى ساعة متأخرة ، وكان عليهم أن يواجهوا أمر القبض بما انطوى عليه من أخطار قد يكون فيها القضاء على سمعتهم وكرامتهم وكيانهم فى الشعب .





المصدر 

http://www.stmarymaadi.org/church/ar...p?articleID=47


----------



## besm alslib (28 مارس 2010)

*شكرا اخي على الموضوع *

*توسعك فيه اضاف معلومات كتير كان صعب نفهمها *

*وخصوصا ان شخصية يهوذا لقليلي العلم تعتبر شخصيه تثير الاستفهام*

*وانا نفسي زمان كنت محتاره بموضوع يهوذا *

*وكنت اتسائل كيف قدر بشره ان يسلم السيد المسيح *

*ومع هيك ينتحر بحسب ما درست *

*فكنت متصوره ان انتحاره كان سببه الندم على اللي عمله مع السيد المسيح *

*لغاية ما سالت وعرفت ان العكس صحيح وانه حاول يتحايل حتى على الله *



*( اتمنى يكون في دراسه شامله كمان عن بولس الرسول )*


*شكرا الك اخي والرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يهــــــــــــوذا الأسخـــريوطى :
> 
> ترى .. لماذا يظهر يهوذا فى القصة فجأة ؟ ويسوع بنفسه يقول : " إن أبن الأنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب ........! " وما الذى كان فى وسعه أن يقدم لرؤساء الكهنة مما كان عسيرا عليهم أن يفعلوه بحكم وظائفهم ؟ بل ما الداعى إلى انفاق هذا المبلغ الضئيل ثمنا للدم فى سبيل الحصول على خدمته ؟
> 
> ...


كل الشكر لحضرتك للمشاركة الرائعة يا تاسونى...
بجد أنا أستفدت كتير
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا اخي على الموضوع *
> 
> *توسعك فيه اضاف معلومات كتير كان صعب نفهمها *
> 
> ...


أشكـــــــــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة

*( اتمنى يكون في دراسه شامله كمان عن بولس الرسول )*

حاضر أستاذتى...بعد فترة عيد القيامة...ربنا يرتب ونقدم دراسة عن القديس بولس الرسول.
صلواتكم
 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2010)

جميل جدا 
شكرا ليك  
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك​


أشكـــــــــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع فعلا *
*ولكن كان كله بسماح من ربنا *
*وميرسي علي الاضافه الجميله اسمشيل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع فعلا *
> *ولكن كان كله بسماح من ربنا *
> *وميرسي علي الاضافه الجميله اسمشيل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


أكيد كله بسماح من ربنا...
أشكـــــــــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------

